# some of my Electric bikes



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

This is pretty awesome man! what kind of motor and batteries did you use? did you use a controller too? Is you're newest build difficult to steer? or is it just as good as if you were sitting up front? These are some pretty amazing builds, now i have to come up with something cool like this too grrrr lol


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

The first one has a AmpedBikes kit...HubMotor Controller Throttle Brake-shut offs Sealed-lead-acid batteries 36 Volts.

The Second had 24 volt motor from ElectricScotterParts. here is a shot of the motor and Jackshaft.
I made a few modifications before I repainted it.
The welds don't look that great because I had only been welding a few months after watching some welding videos on U-Tube. It is amazing what you can learn on the World-Wide-Web !!










The third uses the same kit as the first except I upgraded to a 48 volt Lithium battery from Ping.

It does take a little getting used to to steer, especially if the dog sees a Chipmunk or Squirrel and moves quickly from side to side!


----------

